# Solved: Dryer drum



## oil painter (Jun 6, 2007)

I have an 30 year old clothes dryer. It is working great. Except for a few minor repairs it has given me good service. My problem is that the enamel has worn off the drum in places, and occasionally leaves marks on my clothes. Anyone know if it those spots can be painted or repaired somehow.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

There are epoxy-based porcelain repair kits in many stores. That would do the job, but I don't know if they come in any color but white. The color probably matters less than the spots on the clothes. 

Epoxy can withstand pretty high heat. Im not sure I'd trust any paint inside a drier.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

search for appliance parts online armed with you dryers model number. see if there is drum paint available. the inside of my dryer had to be painted due to rust from a failed drum seal.


----------



## oil painter (Jun 6, 2007)

Thanks both of you. I did find some dryer drum paint, and I think I will try it. It is formulated for dryer drums so it should be OK. My dryer never gets excessively hot anyway and that's one of the things I like about it


----------

